# Sad snow covered tortoise pens :(



## Laurie (Dec 28, 2012)

It's just starting, lol! There will usually be snow on the ground here until April, especially in my backyard, which doesn't see a lot of sun. Why the heck do I live here?


----------



## yagyujubei (Dec 28, 2012)

We've got about eight inches here. Last week, there was open water on my pond. Now, it's ice covered, and the ice is covered with snow.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 28, 2012)

I love it when my enclosures get snow covered. It blankets the ones sleeping out there, so that's nice. However the thing I love it during the time that these areas hold little interest with tortoises not in them and plants all dead, the snow suddenly makes them once more a place of magic. You notice patterns and objects you simply fail to notice normally or you notice it in a new light, a new way.


----------



## jtrux (Dec 28, 2012)

I saw snow last year in a blizzard in Denver when I went to visit my mom. It was AMAZING!!! Sure am glad it's not a part of my life though.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 28, 2012)

jtrux said:


> I saw snow last year in a blizzard in Denver when I went to visit my mom. It was AMAZING!!! Sure am glad it's not a part of my life though.



A blizzard is not perhaps the best way to be introduced to snow.


----------



## wellington (Dec 28, 2012)

I personally think it is a sad sight I don't have near that much here in Chicago. Maybe 1/2 and inch or less Hopefully no more, ya right.


----------



## Angi (Dec 28, 2012)

Your yard is beautiful, even if it is covered in snow. I love the fence and open space.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Dec 29, 2012)

That's just too crazy, I can still go outside in my sandals and shorts here in Arizona.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Dec 29, 2012)

I really would like to see the pen without any snow. It looks beautiful.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Dec 29, 2012)

That sure is pretty, I heard you might get 9 more inches of pretty later today. We are supposed to get rain but it hasn't started yet.


----------



## Laurie (Dec 29, 2012)

Yellow Turtle said:


> I really would like to see the pen without any snow. It looks beautiful.



Thanks, here was brains enjoying it in the summer.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-50171.html

Len, it is supposed to snow again today! It is pretty and I love how quiet it gets. It just lasts so long here, lol!


----------



## Tom (Dec 29, 2012)

Ugh. That is NOT good tortoise weather! 

(That's my standard for judging whether or not I like the weather. Whether or not it is good for my tropical species of tortoises.  )


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you for sharing it, Laurie. I believe your tortoise enjoys the pen as much as I enjoy watching it.

Do you have any picture with wider angle? I'd like to see more of the pen and may I know what plant the RT was eating?


----------



## lynnedit (Dec 29, 2012)

Brains has such a cute face.
It is very pretty, but for awhile. I am sure Brains is longing for the long days of summer!


----------

